# Lake Katharine State Nature Preserve To Close November 29  December 1 During Control



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

Lake Katharine State Nature Preserve in Jackson County will be closed to the public on November 29 through December 1 due to special controlled deer hunts.More...

More...


----------

